
Zenefits Is Laying Off Almost Half Its Employees - DamnableNook
https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/zenefits-is-laying-off-almost-half-its-employees
======
staticautomatic
Unrelated to the specific issue of layoffs: It's getting harder and harder for
me to understand why some people continue to say valuations aren't out of
control. $4.5B on a $100M run rate? Get real.

